# Gen2 40K Mid Life Crisis



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

So I just turned 40K miles on my 2017 LT Hatchback and looking to do some maintenance. Fuel economy is down a bit to 37 avg now even driving like grandpa on a German autobahn. So looking for suggestions what I should be changing out at this point. Transmission flush is necessary, what else?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Longtime no see!

What fuel are you using?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Spark plugs. Professional fuel system cleaning. Always use premium fuel with an engine with forced induction.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Longtime no see!
> 
> What fuel are you using?


I still lurk a bit.

Always using premium here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

modalita said:


> I still lurk a bit.
> 
> Always using premium here.


Check your plug gaps.


----------

